# Wolf fish (aka Piranha Killer)



## Amstaff (Apr 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the wolf fish. I can't find much information on them. Are they very aggressive, and do they hide alot or do they like to be out and be seen? They look pretty nasty and I am trying to decide on buying one or getting a rhom. If anyone knows anything about them I would appreciate hearing from you, thanks.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

go rhom dude


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

what kinda wolf fish are you thinking of getting? THe common hoplias species are very boring cause they just sit there all day while the hi fin and gold are much more active. Regardless of what you may have heard, these guys are not piranha killers. The larger ones would prey on smaller piranhas in the wild as well as many other fish but then again, just about any predatory fish will eat a smaller fish if given the opportunity. This does not make them a piranha killer. They can be aggressive and defend themselves quite well when threatened but they dont stand a chance against a rhom if they're the same size. Id go with the rhom if I were you.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i dont think they are actually piranha killers. every thing that i have heard about them says they are not really agressive. i would go with a rhom over the wolf fish.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i would get the rhom aswell


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

RHOM


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to non-piranha section


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know why you thought you'd hear anything but "go with the rhom" in the section this started in!








That being said.....

Go with the wolf fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kain gave you the best, most accurate answer, though I don't necessarily agree with his final prognosis of "go with rhom"


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Kain gave you the best, most accurate answer, though I don't necessarily agree with his final prognosis of "go with rhom"










Well its because I had 3 hi fin wolf fish and 2 commited suicide on me within the past week







All that time I spent looking for them and they really let me down...







I had a cover and everything and they somehow jumped out between a small gap where my aquaclear is in the back








I should correct my statement. If you are going to go with a wolf fish, go with a hi fin or a gold, otherwise go for a rhom cause a common wolf fish is as enjoyable as a piece of driftwood....


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> If you are going to go with a wolf fish, go with a hi fin or a gold, otherwise go for a rhom cause a common wolf fish is as enjoyable as a piece of driftwood....


I take offense to this.







. . . .

I find my driftwood quite appealing with ripe personality.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> > If you are going to go with a wolf fish, go with a hi fin or a gold, otherwise go for a rhom cause a common wolf fish is as enjoyable as a piece of driftwood....
> 
> 
> I take offense to this.
> ...










......Yes....Only if you have african root wood though. Those suckers are full of personality! The malaysians are what I was comparing the wolf fish to...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> > If you are going to go with a wolf fish, go with a hi fin or a gold, otherwise go for a rhom cause a common wolf fish is as enjoyable as a piece of driftwood....
> 
> 
> I take offense to this.
> ...
























damn i never saw that coming, SHOW US THAT DRIFTWOOD!!!!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

wolf fish of the same size as a rhom would never run across in the wild. even then they would just pass each other. If some one is willing to put a 15in Rhom and a 15in wolf in the same tank it would go either way. People always bring up this fact that they eat pirhana smaller then them. Yet what are ps in the wild they are maily scavengers and opertunistic feeders. This is an old subject and is just personal openion

As for choosing a fish. most wolf fish sit and wait for their prey in ambush on the other hand many people can have ps for years and they will never eat in front of them. each fish is differant personality. both are great fish and a treat to own!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You want a piranha killer you're looking at housing either a small brazillian man with a fishing pole or a payara for the most common "killers". Either one is going to require a pretty big tank and I can't get my brazillian man to eat pellets no matter how long I starve him.

I'd go with the rhom, I love mine


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what the hell is up w/ everybody bumping up old threads?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

just TAKE A LOOK AT HIS BIRTHDATE lemmy and that should tell you all you need to know


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> just TAKE A LOOK AT HIS BIRTHDATE lemmy and that should tell you all you need to know
> [snapback]846258[/snapback]​


gotcha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...










u are about the same age


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

what is the matter with old threads


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: u are about the same age
> [snapback]846333[/snapback]​


shut up you










Kohan Bros. said:


> what is the matter with old threads
> [snapback]846335[/snapback]​


because many of the times the members no longer have the problem. or in this case, the member who started the thread hasnt been active since may of '04


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> shut up you
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well u only have 2 years on him

but u are a smart little bastard i must say


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

whats smart ass about that this is a topic that comes up a lot and needs to be put to rst


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Aimara will take out a Rohm


----------

